# Trimmings for pickup Euless



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I have one anubias barteri trimming, a small echinodorus schlueteri 'Leopard', and several trimmings of heteranthera zosterifolia.

PM if interested.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

pm sent


----------

